# Größter Tarpun aller Zeiten! Weltrekord?



## Ponton (6. Juli 2021)

Wenn sich die igfa an ihre eigenen Regeln hält darf der Fisch nicht anerkannt werden.


----------



## Minimax (6. Juli 2021)

Igfa hin oder her, der Fisch ist phantastisch!


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (6. Juli 2021)

Ich kenne mich mit den Regeln der IGFA nicht im Detail aus. Aber ich denke für einen offiziellen Weltrekord dürften nicht drei Angler den Fisch gedrillt haben. Außerdem hätte man ihn wohl entnehmen müssen, um ihn zu wiegen. Die Fänger haben sich aber bewusst dafür entschieden, den Traumfisch zurückzusetzen. Auf jeden Fall ein wirklich toller Fang


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Juli 2021)

Die Hälfte an Gewicht und eine Stunde drillen, das würde mir schon mehr als reichen. Also träumen wir weiter.


----------



## Ponton (6. Juli 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich mit den Regeln der IGFA nicht im Detail aus. Aber ich denke für einen offiziellen Weltrekord dürften nicht drei Angler den Fisch gedrillt haben.


So ist es.

Und ob das zurücksetzen bei dem Gewicht und dem rumgezerre an dem Fisch sinnvoll ist darüber lässt sich streiten. In seiner Heimat hätte Joshua den Fisch niemals an Bord geholt. Für die Strafe die darauf steht kann man sich einen schönen mittelklasse wagen kaufen.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

Hammer-Fisch.  Alle Achtung.



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Glaubt Ihr, dass es sich bei diesem Tarpun um einen neuen Weltrekord handelt?


Bei der IGFA mit Sicherheit nicht.  Warum, haben ja meine Vorredner schon erklärt. Aber da der Begriff wahrscheinlich nicht geschützt ist, könnte man sicher jemand finden, der den Fang so bezeichnen und vermarkten würde.

Kann aber durchaus der größte Tarpon zu sein, über den bisher öffentlich berichtet wurde.



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Würdet Ihr gerne mal so einen Fisch fangen?


Käme auf die Rahmenbedingungen an, z.B. wo, wann, mit welchem Gerät, wer dabei wäre etc. .

Den Fängern steht die Freude jedenfalls ins Gesicht geschrieben.  Für die war das sicher ein tolles Erlebnis.

Was Ponton schreibt, ist aber m.E. auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## Ponton (6. Juli 2021)

Das war mein erster in jungen Jahren gefangen. Ich wusste es ja nicht besser und hab gedacht den kann ich wie die meisten Räuber bei uns am Kiemen Deckel halten für ein Bild. Dabei ist er hinter den Kiemen am ganzen Kopf eingerissen und ging dann mit zum Essen. Die sind trotz ihrer Größe außerhalb des Wassers echt empfindlich. 
Die schuppen nehm ich manchmal als Bierdeckel


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Juli 2021)

Ponton schrieb:


> Die sind trotz ihrer Größe außerhalb des Wassers echt empfindlich.



Da sind diese riesigen Heringe nicht besser als unsere kleinen.


----------



## Gert-Show (6. Juli 2021)

Regeln hin oder her...ein Traumfisch ist es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## thanatos (7. Juli 2021)

beachtlicher Fisch , ich möchte aber keinen Fangen - ich mag nicht mal kleine 
Heringe , außer mal aus der Dose mit Tomatensosse .
Nee Big Game währe nie mein Ding , bin alt und meine Ansichten auch etwas
antiquiert - ich möchte meine gefangenen Fische selbst verwerten können .
Meine Bekannten können es ja auch nicht verstehen wenn ich einen wirklich guten 
Beifang schwimmen lasse . In der Tiefkühltruhe würde er mir den Grund wieder mal  angeln  zu 
gehen zunichte machen .
Trotzdem den Fängern ein hochachtungsvolles - Petri Heil


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. Juli 2021)

#atomsprotte

Der Moment in dem du erkennst, dass sich deine neue Räuchertonne doch nicht für Bücklinge eignet.


----------



## angler1996 (7. Juli 2021)

toller Fisch ! ob den nun die IGFA anerkennt oder nicht , wieso sind deren Regeln der Nabel der Welt?
Mit gefällt, dass die da problemlos die  Rute an den Mitangler weiter gegeben haben. Das muss man erst mal machen, den Punkt überwinden zu denken, man kann es besser kann und den Verlust durch den Fehler anderer in Kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


angler1996 schrieb:


> ob den nun die IGFA anerkennt oder nicht , wieso sind deren Regeln der Nabel der Welt?


Wer sich mit nem Titel "IGFA-Weltrekord" schmücken möchte, der muss auch die Regeln und Bedingungen dieser Organisation einhalten oder es eben lassen.

Je nach Fischart und Angelmethode gibt es reichlich Angler, deren Fänge schon größer waren als die Fische in den entsprechenden IGFA-Listen .

Steht aber jedem frei, eine eigene "Weltrekordliste" nach anderen Regeln zu erstellen, solange er eben das copyright der IGFA nicht verletzt.



Ponton schrieb:


> Ich wusste es ja nicht besser


Ging mir als Jungangler auch so.

Als ich damals meine Fischerprüfung gemacht habe, war im Vorbereitungskurs möglichst fischschondes Angeln, Abhaken und Zurücksetzen kein Thema. Bei älteren Anglern konnte man da i.d.R. auch wenig abschauen.  Einige Erwachsene haben sich zumindest noch die Hände nass gemacht, bevor sie nen untermaßigen Fisch angefasst haben. 

In Nordamerika gab es zwar für Angler keine Fischerprüfung, aber dort hab ich damals bei meinen Angeltouren deutlich mehr über den sorgsamen Umgang mit Fischen gelernt als in DE.

Mittlerweile gibt es dort für manche Fischarten auch entsprechende Vorschriften, wie Ponton ja schon angedeutet hat.

Das hat aber nichts mit Tierrechten zu tun, sondern soll zum Schutz der Bestände beitragen und die Angelmöglichkeiten erhalten.

Also ein völlig anderer Ansatz als in DE.


----------

